# Stannous Chloride - NEW ARTICLE



## samuel-a (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi guys

just relesed a new article at my website:


Stannous Chloride – Test For Gold, Platinum and Palladium Presence 

*Stannous chloride test solution is one of the most important tool and a most have for any precious metal recovery and refining process, this test solution will tell you if there is presence of dissolved precious metals (gold, platinum and palladium) in a solution or not.

On this article we will go over: how to make by your self Stannous Chloride test solution, testing principles and show how test results should look like.*

Read More:
Stannous Chloride – Test For Gold, Platinum and Palladium Presence


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2010)

That's a nice service, samual-a. You should be commended. 

These comments are not directed towards anyone in particular. 

Even on this forum, after the endless discussion of the necessity of being able to test solutions, some readers ignore the advice. I'm at a loss to understand why---for that's akin to not having eyesight. It has been said time and again, stannous chloride is the eyes of the refiner. It, along with other reagents, can provide all the evidence one needs to know what they have in solution, and how to deal with extraction. 

The constant struggle to help those that won't listen is now being addressed, at least by me----by ignoring questions posted that would have been answered by proper testing. As long as readers expect their hand to be held, they won't make the required progress in their refining education. 

I have finally come to understand just how fortunate I was to not have had a source of information (such as this forum) when I was trying to learn refining. The only reference I had at my disposal was Hoke's book, which I treated as if it was, truly, a Holy Bible. I read and studied, performing all of the tests she recommended, which, long term, put me in a perfect position to evaluate metals that I encountered. 

Yes, I know you've heard it time and again--but the message is important. Read Hoke!

Harold


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, I know you've heard it time and again--but the message is important. Read Hoke!

Yes, I know you've heard it time and again--but the message is important. Read Hoke! :!: 

Read Hoke!
:!:


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Harold.

I couldn't have said it better.

Maybe we should sticky this thread in the 'Help needed' section ?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 5, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> Thanks Harold.
> 
> I couldn't have said it better.
> 
> Maybe we should sticky this thread in the 'Help needed' section ?


Heh! Moving the post was simple, but trying to make it sticky just revealed to me that we do not have that permission as moderators. I'm spoiled---I have always been able to sticky a post on the Chaski board----it's a very useful permission. 

I'll ask Noxx to sticky this one. 

Harold


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you very much for this information samuel....jim


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 6, 2010)

wrecker45 said:


> thank you very much for this information samuel....jim



Your welcome Jim.
This post is created for everyone starting in the refining world and can be refferd to this post to compare his tests results.

Testing solutions for PM's is an easy skill to master.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 1, 2011)

That's what I need! Thanks samuel-a.  

I'll make it one of these days to have it ready when I start refining.


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 1, 2011)

Hephaestus said:


> That's what I need! Thanks samuel-a.
> 
> I'll make it one of these days to have it ready when I start refining.


Don't let it sit for to long.
It's better to make it just before you are ready to use it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

bigjohn said:


> Hephaestus said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I need! Thanks samuel-a.
> ...



WRONG.....If you follow the guidelines on how to make it it will last.


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 1, 2011)

Barren, how long would you say the shelf life is? I had some that sat for about three months and when I used it for a test I had a very faint color change. I apologize if my post was misleading.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry if the reply came across wrong. 

I make up about 3-4 oz at a time and I use it up before it goes bad I guess the last batch I made up before the current one I am using lasted about 4 months. The current batch I am using is probably 2 months old. Stays outside in the weather in a clear platic container with a flip top. It is not recomended on the forum for it to stay outside.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 1, 2011)

John,

It can last a very long time if you follow the guide lines I've listed here:

Long Lasting Stannous Chloride

You can renew an old solution by adding a gram of powdered tin, 30mL of HCl, and reheating for 10 seconds. The real key factors to the long life of the stannous chloride solution is to keep air out of the bottle and to have some solid tin in the bottom at all times.

Steve


----------



## bigjohn (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I did not have any solid tin left in the bottle.
No worries Barren, the last thing I want to do is lead someone down the wrong path. I was just posting from my own experience. 
Thanks for the link Steve.


----------



## old thompson (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to suggest that Big John has lead some of us down the right path- always leave a litte tin in your stannous chloride. As much as I learn from the old timers here, I also learn a lot from the the mistakes others have made. At least I learn from them when they have the guts to post their mistakes. -o.t.


----------



## Lonnie (Mar 28, 2011)

samuel-a 

THANK YOU !!! So very much for posting this . I made some but just took about an inch of solder and guessed at the amount of Hcl and dissolved the solder ( or most of it ) had to filter the last of solder off . 

Next batch I'll know precise amounts to use . What I made must be close enough though and I can now tell that one of the unknown metals is Palladium . No gold or Platinum but deffently lots of Palladium acording to the pictures in that link . Or I should say no gold or platinum in acid solution but do have a few powders that will need testing . 

Anyhow thanks a million man very helpfull to this new guy .

Edit

I desided to just make a new batch with precise measurments . 30 Ml will just about fill my one ounce dropper bottle . I'm thinking I'd never use a half batch before it went bad but that would leave lots of room for air in the bottle . No more than it cost and as important as good results are I'll just make a full batch . Thanks again !!


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 15, 2011)

Stannous chloride acts twice:
1, as reducer, producing the noble metal
2, as producing momentarily
a concentrated chloride of noble metals
which, as transition metal chloride,
is colorful.
It will be discussed in my coming
e-booklet


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 20, 2011)

Lino1406 said:


> It will be discussed in my coming
> e-booklet



Lino1406's E-Booklet is now available
See here: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10491


----------



## gypsy (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi gang,
I'm a newbie here and this is the very first thing I have read. The article on Stannous Chloride. It is very interesting, although some of it is a bit hard to understand. But I will get it figured out.
I thought that the first thing I should do is start reading everything you guys have posted. That way I can learn, learn what I don't know, and ask questions to sort it all out.
Great site so far
the gypsy


----------



## Palladium (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 3, 2011)

butcher said:


> Yes, I know you've heard it time and again--but the message is important. Read Hoke!
> 
> Yes, I know you've heard it time and again--but the message is important. Read Hoke! :!:
> 
> ...




umm I might be mistaken, but did I hear someone say Read Hoke? : Good book, she is very knowledgeable.


----------

